# Help - American Banks in Dubai !



## Sambi (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a resource listing american banks in Dubai.

I'd like to know what are the american banks that have branches in Dubai or the UAE in general.

So far, I've only found through search: American Express Bank and CitiBank.

Any other bank? Why is it hard to find this info online???? 

Thanks!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sambi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a resource listing american banks in Dubai.
> 
> ...


You hear that?!?!?! Chirp, chirp.... Motha-effin' crickets, son....

You won't find anything online because there are not many American banks in the UAE. Only CitiBank is here, but no one else. That is why the Dubai debt crisis did not affect the US banking industry that much (less exposure). 

There are a number of other Western banks here, like HSBC, Lyolds, Barclays, Standard Chartered, and American Express Bank. Maybe try them? :confused2:


----------

